# Müssen bei Open-Source Software die verwendeten Bibliotheken genannt werden?



## aleister (12. Okt 2011)

Hallo,


ich habe eine Software entwickelt, die ich unter der GPL Lizenz veröffentlichen möchte.
Meine Software verwendet intern verschiedene Bibliotheken, die den Lizenzen MIT, LGPL und EPL unterliegen.
Soweit ich das verstanden habe, sind das alles freie Lizenzen, die ich in meiner GPL Lizensierten Software  uneingeschränkt verwenden darf, solange ich keine Änderungen an dem Quellcode der Bibliotheken vornehme.

Meine Frage: Ich möchte neben dem Quellcode meiner Software auch einen kompilierte Version veröffentlichen. Muss ich in der kompilierten Version irgendwo darauf hinweisen, welche Bibliotheken die Software intern verwendet?

Auf der Website der H2 Datenbank steht nämlich: 
"If you distribute a binary that includes H2, you need to add a disclaimer of liability - see the example below."
License


----------



## Cola_Colin (12. Okt 2011)

steht da doch ganz genau mit Beispiel:



> If you distribute a binary that includes H2, you need to add the license and a disclaimer of liability (as you should do for your own code). You should add a disclaimer for each open source libraries you use. For example, add a file 3rdparty_license.txt in the directory where the jar files are, and list all open source libraries, each one with its license and disclaimer. For H2, a simple solution is to copy the following text below. You may also include a copy of the complete license.


----------



## aleister (13. Okt 2011)

Ich frage mich, ob das ganze auch notwendig ist, wenn ich mit der kompilierten Version auch den Quellcode mitliefere. 
Beim anderen GPL Lizenzierten Anwendungen ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen, dass dort in einer Datei auf die verwendeten Frameworks und Bibliotheken verwiesen wurde.


----------



## Cola_Colin (13. Okt 2011)

Sicher weiß ich es nicht, aber es wird wohl nicht weh tun, eine kleine Hinweisdatei dazuzutun.
Wenn man die Arbeit anderer verwendet, so sollte man imho diesen auch Credits geben dafür.


----------



## Wildcard (15. Okt 2011)

Und für die (L)GPL Bibliotheken musst du unbedingt den Quelltext mitliefern.


----------



## _Andi91 (17. Okt 2011)

bei LGPL soweit ich weis nur, wenn du was an den Sourcen verändert hast.


----------



## mjdv (17. Okt 2011)

_Andi91 hat gesagt.:


> bei LGPL soweit ich weis nur, wenn du was an den Sourcen verändert hast.



Ne eigentlich musst du den Quelltext auch selber herausgeben können. Was machst du wenn der Maintainer die Website runternimmt und sein Projekt aufgibt? Dann musst du doch dafür sorgen, dass man noch an den Quelltext kommt.

@aleister
Das machen aber eigentlich alle. Sogar bei kommerziellen bzw. Closed SOurce Programmen macht man das. zB bei Teamspeak 3, kilck doch mal About->Help, da steht zB Qt und Speex und es werden auf die Lizenzen hingewiesen.


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (18. Okt 2011)

Ja, ich denke, es ist nie verkehrt, alle verwendeten Bibliotheken zu listen (inkl. Lizenz, unter der sie stehen). Der Source-Code muss bei LGPL nicht zwangsläufig beiliegen, auch wenn das in jedem Fall der Beste Weg ist. Man kann auch anbieten, diesen auf Anfrage herauszugeben, z. B. per Mail oder über einen Link von einer Internet-Seite. Erfahrungsgemäß wird aber sowieso praktisch nie eine Anfrage kommen.


----------

